# Goggles dilemma



## ralch (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi folks,

I am looking for new goggles that will replace my old cheap smiths. I do want something different than IOX (my brother has them and I want something different). It's very tought choice. It seems that there is not so many brands that can beat smith. I am looking for googles that have good wide view, does not fog and can be worn under/above helmet. In addition to that it will be great if they comes with pouch bag and spare low light lenses. 

What do you think about these? :
- Scott LCG
- Oakley Canopy
- SPY Doom

It's seems that Anon EG3 and Dragon APX are fogging and are easy to scratch.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Take a look at Electric's EG2s (spherical) or EGB2s (anything 2.5 is the smaller fit and the S stands for spherical) Most come with a yellow spare lens, a pouch made of microfiber you can use to wipe the outside lens with, and a hard case to keep them in. Mine never fogged even with a face mask and helmet on.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Buying something to be different from your brother is a really bad reason. It's ok if you don't want I/Ox, but this is snowboarding, not a fashion show.

There are 2 obvious benefits to getting the same ones:

1) You know they work, and won't spend a decent amount of something that might not
2) You can swap/trade/test other lenses among the two of you


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought Oakley Flight decks this season and loved them. Never fogged and great field of view.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If I hadn't gotten a great deal on Smith I/O7s I would've bought Anon M2s.

I've bought two pair of Oakley goggles over the years and returned both.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jtg said:


> Buying something to be different from your brother is a really bad reason.


+1 :facepalm1:

That said, I still prefer cheap goggles most of the time. I can smash them around and if I scratch the lens, well it's only $35 for a new pair. Plus I can get them in orange (smith calls it gold lite I think), and I find them much better for low light...

Got a pair of I/Os (NOT I/OSs) last year and not thrilled about the fit versus the old cheapies I've been wearing for years. I think I have a short nose bridge to forehead measurement though, as womens goggles seem to fit me better.

Well, I digress... :blahblah:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Any recommendations on goggles for a girl with small face? Dragon DXS were not comfortable, D2's to big. Whats of the same size like DXS in anon, vonzipper etc range?


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

ralch said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am looking for new goggles that will replace my old cheap smiths. I do want something different than IOX (my brother has them and I want something different). It's very tought choice. It seems that there is not so many brands that can beat smith. I am looking for googles that have good wide view, does not fog and can be worn under/above helmet. In addition to that it will be great if they comes with pouch bag and spare low light lenses.
> 
> ...


DO NOT buy POS cheap goggles. Days are ruined fast when you can't see. Its like buying an 80k car and putting $50 tires on them - 

SPY doom ;...I have 2 pair. Get the models with Happy lens - superior definition and contrast. The lens change out in 5 seconds, and the field of view is massive.:jumping1:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> Any recommendations on goggles for a girl with small face? Dragon DXS were not comfortable, D2's to big. Whats of the same size like DXS in anon, vonzipper etc range?


check out electric's eg2.5. i don't know how they'll compare to the other ones but they're a smaller version of the eg2. also check out goggles that are asian fit.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Just FYI, Sierra Trading Post has a pretty good assortment of high end goggles from last season from $50 - 125 or so (depending on how much you want to spend and what coupon you use). They have Electric, Smith, VZ, Oakley, Zeal & Dragon.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

waste of money, I won't buy expensive ones anymore.

Wrecked way too many pairs.

I have 10 pair of cheapos, hurts much less when you wreck those.


TT


----------

